# stall size



## diamond c (Oct 3, 2015)

I have decided to move and redo an old barn to make it more user friendly. I have never had stalls that were made just for minis and was wondering what was every ones thoughts on the perfect size. My guys are between 33" an 36". Thanks in advance for every ones opinion.


----------



## chandab (Oct 3, 2015)

How much time will they spend in the stall? If they will spend quite a bit of time in their stall, then I probably wouldn't go smaller than 10'x10'. Mine only go in for "grain" feeding, so my 6x8' stalls work just fine for me.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 3, 2015)

We've learned that needs and plans change over time, so every barn we've owned has had 12x12 stalls. It's been good that we did it that way.

The size has been great for foaling and also for when we've had a sick or injured horse that had to stay inside for awhile. And now we also have

full sized horses that occasionally need to be stalled.


----------



## diamond c (Oct 4, 2015)

these stalls will be for minis only. they will spend very little time a day in there. space is very limited as the old barn is only 22'x9' . when my grandfather raised minis he had small stalls that worked very well for anything.I'm thinking that 3 stalls that are 4'x5' that will give me room for a 4' isle in front of the stalls and a 9'x10' feed room where i can put not only feed but my harness and mabe even have room for the wagon in bad weather.


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 4, 2015)

Seven's stall is 7 x 12, I think that's a nice size for my horse who is stalled at night.


----------



## AngC (Oct 7, 2015)

diamond c said:


> ... they will spend very little time a day in there.
> 
> ... I'm thinking that 3 stalls that are 4'x5' that will give me room for a 4' isle in front of the stalls and a 9'x10' feed room ...


I suck at visual dimensioning, but 4x5 for a 33 to 36-inch horse seems a tad tight? Would their entire body length fit in there?

I just snuck out and measured Nicky's stall (I suck at sneaking; cost me an apple treat.) His stall is 12x9. He's about 32 inches tall. That size is nice for him because I can make his bed in one corner and place his hay in the other corner. He doesn't do any elimination functions in the stall. If I were dealing with pee/poop in the stall, I think I would want it larger.

Our two girls share a stall which is several feet larger on each dimension (vs Nicky's.) The girls seem to get along ok (granted it's mother and daughter.) But perhaps you might consider reducing the number of stalls and increasing individual stall space and sharing? ...if they get along?

That said, when Baby had her really bad laminitis episode, I had another larger stall to put her in, separate from her dam. and was hugely thankful for that. So having a "safe space" for emergencies might be nice? I'd lose the 4-foot aisles and the tack/feed room.. and dedicate a smidge more room for housing the horses?


----------



## always learning (Oct 7, 2015)

My barn started life as a cow barn, it's seen several changes in livestock types since then (we've had it about 40 years). One thing I've learned is to keep it flexible in arrangement. From ponies to goats to Dexter cattle and a mix of all together, and now my beef steer, a mini, chickens, and goats. I've managed to keep the space flexible according to my shelter needs. It's only about 40x30ft, with a hayloft above. I keep one large pen that opens onto the barnyard and gate to pastures. I would suggest you keep one large pen that can be partitioned into 2 when needed. As for size for minis, I'd measure your largest from nose to tail, then double it for minimum length and width of the box, trippling it if you have the space. It's also good to be able to lock your grain away from prying noses, even if it's just a wooden box to hold a couple garbage cans, that you can tie the lids down, and not get tipped over. You'll probably think of more stuff to consider in your re-model.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 7, 2015)

What will the total square footage of the barn be? I agree that 4x5 stalls is small for a 33" and 36" mini.

God forbid, but if one of them should ever get sick or injured, they'll need a larger space to turn around in.....IMO.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 7, 2015)

I know for a fact it is a pain to have to take one horse through 2 other stalls to get him to his stall--so unless you are going to have an outside door to each stall I would not eliminate the aisle way.

You do want a feed/tack room right handy unless there is a shed right near the barn.

I would suggest 4x6 stalls with a 3 ft aisle and then your feed/tack room. You could go 5x6 on stalls and your feed room would then be 7x9.

Is 4x6 ideal? No, but it works, especially if the horses are not in for long periods of time. My barn has two 10x10 Box stalls and 4 big horse tie stalls that are 4x6 plus a Manger. I have put gates across to make them into small box stalls. I do not use them now but one winter I had minis in them every night and before that one was occupied by a Morgan weanling every night through the winter. She was bigger than 36" and was comfortable. She couldn't move around a lot but she could turn around and stand and eat and lay down--she was happy and preferred that to being out in the winter weather. When you have limited room in an existing building--you make do. Your barn is small but your minis will still be comfortable in it.


----------

